# Painful Feet



## orikai (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey everyone. I am new to the road bike world and have just over 800 miles in a Sidi Level shoe. I regret it but I was sold by the name and I was new to the sport and on a budget and they were a bargain price. I am generally in pain about 5 miles in and battle it for the rest of my ride. 
I feel like it a burning rod has been shoved through my foot across my transverse arch. I have been doing some experimenting with shoe stretchers and metatarsal pads and getting some relief which leads me to believe that they are to narrow. 
The research I am doing has lead me to an interest in Bonts, Lakes and Shimano's as they appear to run a little wider in the toe box.

My question is, has anyone out there gone through this and what was your solution?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I had the same problem with the Sidi shoes I really loved to wear, but were too narrow.

I went and got Specialized shoes instead, the standard fit - not wide, but not the S-Works.

Sidi do of course offer wide shoes if you want to stay with them. This pdf may guide your choice: http://www.sidishoestore.com/sidi-shoe-size.pdf Still, be advised that the shoe will fit narrow to your feet.
The only downfall is that online discount stores, like the ones in England, usually offer only the standard widths and lengths.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sidi are great shoes (if they fit) but the stock inserts suck. I guess they figure why invest in those when people use their own anyway. But it doesn't sound like that's your problem.

It's a mistake to assume "Bont's, Lake and Shimano" is wider. Certain models certain years probably are certain probably are not.
You need to find a shoe that fits......not an anecdote about a brand.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

orikai said:


> Hey everyone. I am new to the road bike world and have just over 800 miles in a Sidi Level shoe. I regret it but I was sold by the name and I was new to the sport and on a budget and they were a bargain price. I am generally in pain about 5 miles in and battle it for the rest of my ride.
> I feel like it a burning rod has been shoved through my foot across my transverse arch. I have been doing some experimenting with shoe stretchers and metatarsal pads and getting some relief which leads me to believe that they are to narrow.
> The research I am doing has lead me to an interest in Bonts, Lakes and Shimano's as they appear to run a little wider in the toe box.
> 
> My question is, has anyone out there gone through this and what was your solution?


If the reason for your pain is that the shoes don't fit right, my advice is to find a shop that sells several brands (not easy to do these days) and try on different shoes. Don't get hung up on this brand versus that brand. No one on the internet can tell you what is the best shoe for you.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

I dealt with I’ll fitting shoes for a couple years. I had some cheap Shimano shoes, they worked for a few and now glad I upgraded. 

Try on a few shoes, don’t be afraid to spend some cash


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I put arch inserts in my shoes.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

If too narrow the pressure on the feet would see the pain start straight away. If it takes time to appear my guess is nerve issue. Look at replacing insoles. I personally use Spesh BG inserts inside all my shoes. 

When you loosen / remove shoes at the cafe does the pain subside immediately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I can't wear Sidi shoes. Tried a pair once and they were too damn narrow. Shimano shoes come in normal AND wide sizes. I've been wearing them for years. The wide ones. My wife uses Sidi shoes. She got the high end model (I forget what the name is) and it came with a really cheapo insole. I replaced it with an aftermarket insole, and she says they fit better. Maybe you ought to try that first before buying another pair of shoes. Many of them come with adjustable arch settings.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

orikai said:


> Hey everyone. I am new to the road bike world and have just over 800 miles in a Sidi Level shoe. I regret it but I was sold by the name and I was new to the sport and on a budget and they were a bargain price. I am generally in pain about 5 miles in and battle it for the rest of my ride.
> I feel like it a burning rod has been shoved through my foot across my transverse arch. I have been doing some experimenting with shoe stretchers and metatarsal pads and getting some relief which leads me to believe that they are to narrow.
> The research I am doing has lead me to an interest in Bonts, Lakes and Shimano's as they appear to run a little wider in the toe box.
> 
> My question is, has anyone out there gone through this and what was your solution?


Yes. I know it's late but also check out Northwave shoes; they have wider a toe box and an overall wider fit.

Did you get a bike fit? If not, this could be part of the problem, too.


----------

